# Eradicating Pests during Remodeling



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

I am remodeling an old chicken coop that I will use either as a cabin, workshop, garden shed, etc.. In the past year during the summer you could not get near the Chicken Coop because of all the bees that were living in the walls.

I am taking advantage of the cold weather and tearing it down to the studs and am finding everything from Dead Birds, Mice, Asian Beetles, Mud Dauber Nests, Wasp Nest, i think even a coulpe of squirells nests.

Any suggestions to help me seal this building up during the remodel process to prevent these PESTS again? I will be sealing all the holes, open soffits, etc.... am I missing anything else? Suggestions?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Fire, then make a new foundation and rebuild.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gas it! Not sure I disagree with the idea of burning it down either given the shape it looks to be in?

Boron if allowed in your area. It can render soil sterile for a long time if used inappropriately so do be careful. It is just a mineral and will not harm pets. Highly fatal to cockroaches and other insects and pests though. Just takes awhile. 

http://www.abatron.com/cms/index.php?searchword=Boron&Go.x=50&Go.y=9&option=com_search&Itemid=

Family of mine does own a honey farm and does raise bees in upstate Minnesota. They will come fetch the bees from you if that is your major issue. There must be a beekeeper near you around Madison, WI that will rescue the hive too if it is healthy and just happens to be hiding around a queen in your coop. Honeybees are really treasured these days you know. Some bug has gotten to them and caused their populations to drop. Like it or not, they do pollinate the flowers on foods we eat. No other creature on Earth is better at such things.

Try calling the entomology department at UofW to see if they might know of someone who will take the hive?


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> Fire, then make a new foundation and rebuild.


 
Oh but it has character! and I have nothing else to remodel right now! I must admit I did think about destroy and rebuild new...however I have some zoning setback issues... so if I remodel building stays... if I rebuild -need to move it farther from the roadway, which of course is no longer on my property!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use bee killer & spray openings
Seal up everything you can. temp boards etc
Caulk small holes, they can still chew thru if they want to
They love open rafter areas on overhangs'
Check it early in the Spring when they start to build & spray them

I have some soffit I have to tear down to get rid of a yellow jacket nest
It's on the front of the house, trying to wait until closer to Spring


----------

